# Mini ipad & dessins



## monsieurgrrgrr (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je compte acheter un ipad avec pour principal activité le dessin via des applis dédiées (procreate...) en complément du travail que j'effectue sur tablette. J'ai 2 questions qui me titillent :

1. Le mini ipad peut-il convenir à cette activité ( il est limité à 512 Mo de memoire vive cela influerait-il sur la reactivité des applis ?) ? Ma préference va effectivement vers lui pour une question de prix avant tout. Mais s'il n'a pas les performances requises il ne m'interesserait pas.

2. La quantité de mémoire 16 ou 32 sachant qu'un dessin peut prendre beaucoup de place mais que je n'aurai ni musique, ni jeux...

Voilà si des personnes connaissent cette problematique je souhaiterai vivement avoir vos avis.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Ealdu (17 Décembre 2012)

J'avais un ipad2 et je viens de prendre le mini parce que je souhaitais passer de 32go à 64 et surtout le trimbalant partout je le trouvais plus facile.J'adore dessiner sur iPad pour le plaisir uniquement.
Je craignais pour la taille de l'écran: passer d'un grand écran à un petit....


Et bien en fait, je suis plus heureuse avec mon iPad mini. 


Il est très réactif, aucun soucis de mémoire vive, je dessine avec sketchbook pro, colored pencils, zen brush, brushes..... (Je dois les avoir à peu près tous.  ) et aujourd'hui avec pen & ink et graphite mes 2 derniers achats et je n'ai vraiment aucun soucis !


Par contre pour la mémoire, si tu peux prendre un 32go, tu seras beaucoup plus à l'aise. Un 16go se remplit très vite.


----------



## monsieurgrrgrr (20 Décembre 2012)

merci Ealdu pour ton expérience. Quel type de stylet utilises-tu, je compte me tourner vers un jot pro


----------



## Ealdu (21 Décembre 2012)

Pour les stylets, c'est le grand débat !!!

Pour moi, je dessine avec des bouts gommes comme hand stylus ou bamboo.
Pour l'écriture, j'en reviens toujours au Dagi.


J'ai le jot pro, mais je trouve qu'il perd des lettres quand j'écris ....


----------

